# Loop Ileostomy w/Hernia repair



## allisonm6383 (Apr 14, 2008)

One of the GI surgeon's in my group performed incisional hernia repair and created a loop ileostomy (due to fecal incontinence), along with lysis of adhesions. My question is what CPT do I use for the creation of the loop ileostomy as is was not done with a colectomy or partial resection? The terminal ileum was brought out as a loop ileostomy. Please help as I'm at my whit's end!


----------



## cmartin (Apr 16, 2008)

44310 [Ileostomy or jejunostomy, non-tube]
C.Martin CPC-GENSG


----------

